

When is a backslash not a backslash? - 1880
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/michkap/archive/2005/09/17/469941.aspx

======
Strilanc
I've actually run into this problem. Before I knew to use IO.Path.Combine I
would manually append paths together using "\", and one of the bug reports was
that paths should use the yen sign.

------
wglb
_It is the path separator for Windows_

To be precise, it is _one_ of the path separators for Windows. The regular
slash '/' also works when creating or looking up files with the low-level
primitives in C programs.

But they are almost always displayed as backslashes, so the major point the
article is making is correct.

------
thetrendycyborg
comic sans. Comic sans. Why? WHY?

~~~
astrodust
Windows, Windows!? Why? WHY?

Though the super smushy JPEGified Cerebus is amusing.

